# General > Upcoming Events >  Hihitahi Challenge 2015

## Gillie

I am very pleased to be able to announce the date for the 2015 Hihitahi Challenge. The Challenge will be held on Saturday the 7th of March, 2015. The 2015 event will be very similar to this years event with only a few notable changes to improve the running of on the day. The event will still include hiking, basic navigation, shooting, distance estimation, tree identification, observation and we will see about throwing in some new activities as well.  

We were extremely well supported with sponsors this year (more prizes than we had competitors!). We will be approaching sponsors again for prizes for the 2015 event. If you know someone or a business that might be interested in supporting the event (or even being involved on the day) then let me know and Ill get in touch with them. 

I am not taking entries until I confirm a few more details. I expect to open up the entries in the new year. 

This will be the major event on our competition calendar for 2015. We are really looking forward to it and the plan is to make it better than the 2014 inaugural event!  :Thumbsup: 




Link to the thread for the 2014 Hihitahi Challenge:
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...69/index2.html

2014 Hihitahi Challenge Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Da99mL2fWfk

----------


## Woody

Excellent news. Really look forward to this highlight on my calendar.

----------


## ebf

Damn you Gillie, now I have to choose between F-class mini league at Otorohanga or doing Hihitahi  :Grin:

----------


## Gillie

> Damn you Gillie, now I have to choose between F-class mini league at Otorohanga or doing Hihitahi


You are screwed then cause it is Gumboot Day in Taihape on the same day!

Never going to pick a date that suits everyone... this weekend is chosen because my early February already has a couple of shoots scheduled. NZDA Bush Branch prize shoot is the weekend before and after that it is getting too close to the roar. And this weekend is Taranaki Anniversary weekend so I get the Monday off to make my way home without taking annual leave!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ebf

Hmmm, gumboot day. And I also want to do the drive from Waiuru along Fields Track. I suspect your event might come out tops....

----------


## Gillie

Its a good event   @ebf we'll have some prizes up for grabs as well. 

  @Scribe, might be an event that interests you. Be some people there from some old hangouts of yours.   @Woody put in a fantastic effort last year to make it around the course, even with his bung knees!
  @andyanimal31, will you have some new knees by this time? Be keen to see if your young fella wants to help out with the camera again too.
  @Philipo's sure to come along again after the success of this year. A couple of former forum members have already been in touch as well  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Philipo

This was a great fun event last year & I'd say 2015 will be even better now that the teething has been done  :Cool: 


Only bastard for me is that the Karapoti Classic ( MTB race ) is on & it's the 30th this year, fuk it,  decisions decisions   :XD:

----------


## Scribe

> Its a good event   @ebf we'll have some prizes up for grabs as well. 
> 
>   @Scribe, might be an event that interests you. Be some people there from some old hangouts of yours.   @Woody put in a fantastic effort last year to make it around the course, even with his bung knees!
>   @andyanimal31, will you have some new knees by this time? Be keen to see if your young fella wants to help out with the camera again too.
>   @Philipo's sure to come along again after the success of this year. A couple of former forum members have already been in touch as well


Hihitahi is my old hangout Gillie. In fact it was my possum block a couple of years running. I lived a bit further down the road in Kitch Mulvays cottage.

I watched the vid with interest and I will try to get to the next shoot.

----------


## Dougie

Super excited for this  :Cool:  @Gillie, I'm sure the magazine would be interested too. Shall I get the editor to contact you?

----------


## ebf

haha, now it suddenly makes sense why i got a txt this morning asking for the tree identification book's title ;-)

----------


## scoped

@lost you keen for this?

----------


## gimp

if only I wasn't running the Motatapu Icebreaker that weekend

----------


## sakokid

If only...

----------


## Gillie

Too hard to set a date that suits everyone - that weekend is Taranaki Anniversary weekend so I don't have to take Annual Leave on the Monday while we are still packing everything up!

----------


## Gillie

Minor announcement with the 2015 Hihitahi Challenge - we will be introducing a medical related stage to the event. The medical stage will include a practical element and will contribute to the overall score. 

I am working on the event details at the moment and will announce more information soon.

----------


## Dougie

Do you have a break down on the scoring for each stand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gillie

Yep, pretty much have the plan. Each aspect (shooting, distance judging, navigation, tree ID, observation, first aid) makes up a roughly equivalent portion of the overall score. Movement speed is the exception - this component is a very low portion of the overall score (in fact I haven't come up with a good idea of how to include it at all yet. Last year's plan didn't really work.

----------


## Gillie

@Dougie, see the above post for the break down of the scoring system. You will find out the detailed scoring breakdown on the day. People tend to focus on the shooting but it is only a small portion of the overall day. Last years winner did well at most things, particularly the distance judging and observation. 

We have had a really positive response from the prize sponsors we have approached so far. Almost all the sponsors from last year have come back on board and we have a couple of new sponsors as well. The prize selection last year was great - this year I think it will be better! I have one more potential prize sponsor I want to approach. I publish a list of sponsoring organisations towards the end on January.

----------


## Dougie

How does it work for the distance stuff, do you loose points for each 10m you are off or something similar? 

Also, not having been there last year, how many shots do you get at the gong? 

Can an individual enter or is it teams only?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gillie

> How does it work for the distance stuff, do you loose points for each 10m you are off or something similar?
> 
> Also, not having been there last year, how many shots do you get at the gong?
> 
> Can an individual enter or is it teams only?


Distance estimate - you are either within the accuracy tolerance we set or you are not. We convert your answers for yards vs meters as well. I think we used +/- 10% as an accuracy tolerance.

Shooting - last year you only got one shot at each gong... There may be one target this year that you get more than one shot at.

Competition is actually individuals only but competitors can choose to travel round in pairs - particularly with junior competitors or just mates that want to walk round together... scores are individual though. Can't really stop competitors talking to each other throughout the day or stopping and waiting for a mate to catch up - its a competition though and hopefully their competitive nature will stop people sharing answers.

----------


## Tahr

Gilie, I'm in awe of the energy and commitment you and your Dad put into setting up and running these shoots. Simply fantastic. Thanks.

----------


## Dougie

Awesome, sounds wicked. And yep plus one to Bruce.

----------


## Gillie

Cheers @Tahr, Malcolm and I get some enjoyment out of it. Hihitahi is good to because we get about three weekends down there on the station camping, hunting and having a relaxing time with friends. Having used to lived in Waiouru we take the opportunity to catch up with a bunch of old friends we have down there as well. Of no small value is the support we get from sponsors - I was blown away last year with what we managed to get on the prize table. 

Oh and most people don't see close to half the work that goes on behind the scenes! Last couple of days I have been dealing with a potential big change for 2015 Hihitahi Challenge. Either it will go away or more likely I will have to announce a change in date...

----------


## Gillie

Right well, that is it then, with several events seemingly conspiring against us we are changing the date for the 2015 Hihitahi Challenge to Saturday the 14th of March. I apoligise if that screws up anyone's plans who was planning on coming along and hopefully this date will work better for a few competitors (and organisers!).

 @Dougie,  @ebf,  @Woody,  @Philipo,  @andyanimal31,  @scoped,  @gimp,  @Tahr

----------


## ebf

Sweet, this means I can shoot Otorohanga f-class mini league as well

----------


## scoped

What date is woodstock simon?

----------


## Gillie

@scoped, Woodstock has not been advertised yet and given how entries are filling up for that event it may not get advertised until much closer to the date. 

So again we are changing the date for the 2015 Hihitahi Challenge to *Saturday the 14th of March*.

Couple of people who might be interested:
 @gamereaper,  @Ohutumeats,  @Phill243,  @Blaser,  @Pop Shot,  @Scribe

----------


## Gillie

> Sweet, this means I can shoot Otorohanga f-class mini league as well


Are you coming up to the long range service rifle event at Otorohanga on March 1st  @ebf?

----------


## ebf

> Are you coming up to the long range service rifle event at Otorohanga on March 1st  @ebf?


Na @Gillie

South Auckland Champs - NRA event on 7/8 March.

When the lotto numbers come in I might take up Service Rifle, slowly being bankrupted by FTR and Field addictions  :Grin:

----------


## Dangerous Dan

Keen!

----------


## Gillie

No rest for the wicked mate, your schedule must be about as hectic as mine... weekend of the 31st of January is now one of only three free weekends until the middle of May and i'll probably be trying to finish the load development for the new barrel on my .260...  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ebf

Yup, one weekend in Feb off, otherwise on the road every weekend - Wairarapa, Gisborne, Whanganui, Cheltenham, Otorohanga, Hamilton plus Hihitahi and Woodstock - pretty mental time of the year.

Same barrel you shot at Tarata ?

NC down here for Nationals, he sounded like a possible for Woodstock, will try and twist his rubber arm  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gillie

Yep, I replaced the one I had at Tarata with a brand new one exactly the same. 

Grasshopper has been in touch about Woodstock. Looks like a couple of Aussies are giving him a run for his money in FO at the Nationals.

----------


## Philipo

New date is great, Karapoti Classic on the 7th, Hihitahi on the 14th & Woodstock the following week then bring on the Roar " farken mint"  :Cool:

----------


## Gillie

I have received a few queries about the event and a few entries as well. Queries can be put here in this thread, PM'd to me or just email me at the emails address on the poster. If you email me i'll send you the event details and entry document that explains the event in greater detail including entry requirements, general rules, required and recommended gear, firearm and equipment rules, etc.

----------


## Woody

Folks I am looking to share a vehicle or ride with shared costs to the Hihitahi event. I live about 25km north of Taupo and if anybody is interested in sharing we could meet in Taupo early morning of the event and go from there. I need to arrange something because one mate is unable to come and the other is now far from certain.
Might suit persons coming from Taupo, Reporoa,  Rangitaiki, Rotorua, and north.

Cheers. Woody.

----------


## ebf

@Gillie, question about the tree identification part, are we talking NZ natives only, or is it more "deer food" type trees, including non-natives

And when you say "trees", does that exclude shrubs, ferns etc ?

----------


## kiwi39

> @Gillie, question about the tree identification part, are we talking NZ natives only, ?


I'm pretty sure South Africans are allowed to take part in that as well ....


Tim

----------


## Gillie

> Folks I am looking to share a vehicle or ride with shared costs to the Hihitahi event. I live about 25km north of Taupo and if anybody is interested in sharing we could meet in Taupo early morning of the event and go from there. I need to arrange something because one mate is unable to come and the other is now far from certain.
> Might suit persons coming from Taupo, Reporoa,  Rangitaiki, Rotorua, and north.
> Cheers. Woody.


 @Woody, let me know how you get on with this. I know of a couple of people coming from further North of you and will ask. Need to make sure they are coming along first. 




> @Gillie, question about the tree identification part, are we talking NZ natives only, or is it more "deer food" type trees, including non-natives
> And when you say "trees", does that exclude shrubs, ferns etc ?


 @ebf, when I say "trees" I mean flora... and not all of it may be native... and we may "import" some plants/trees not normally seen in the area to ensure the locals don't find it too easy.

----------


## ebf

Awesome  :Zomg:  please can we have a prize for the person who scores ZERO on the plant id section  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Awesome  please can we have a prize for the person who scores ZERO on the plant id section


Don't you work in a reserve of some sort?

----------


## ebf

> Don't you work in a reserve of some sort?


yeah, but my main tasks are riding a quad, stomping on mice and being chief 1080-spreader, don't know shit about plants  :Wink: 

in all seriousness, I'm ok with a small numbers of the natives (tarata, whau, rangiora, kowhai etc) but that is about it.

----------


## veitnamcam

My plant Id only has 3 groups

Deer eat that
Deer might eat that
Deer don't eat that

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## chainsaw

Hey Gillie, sent an email to your gunsmithing gmail address but no reply. Keen to get more details please , cheers

----------


## Gillie

> Hey Gillie, sent an email to your gunsmithing gmail address but no reply. Keen to get more details please , cheers


PM sent  @chainsaw, as i said feel free to ask questions here or get in touch with me directly. Email works easiest for me. I have had a few questions from competitors and so another email answering those will go out closer to the date (including location details). Answers to general questions i will post here as well. 

Note to all, i will not post the exact location details on a public forum you will need to get in touch with Malcolm or myself for that information. 

Cheers, 
Simon

----------


## Gibo

> My plant Id only has 3 groups
> 
> Deer eat that
> Deer might eat that
> Deer don't eat that


Forgot a few (void for Dundee) 
I eat that 
I might eat that
I dont eat that (brussel sprouts!!)

----------


## Gillie

Updated the poster.

----------


## Gillie

Hi All, 

Just a little update. Plenty of prizes are coming in now for competitors at the 2015 Hihitahi Challenge. We are a little short on competitors at this stage though so if you are thinking of coming along I completely recommend you do so. If you know someone else that might be interested just put them in touch with me and we'll see if we can sort them out.

----------


## Gillie

Ok, am just sending out the location details to those that have been in touch. If you are intending to come along and do not received an email or PM from me today with the location details then you need to get in touch with me. 

Organisation is going well, in fact the planning is coming together great at the moment - Malcolm and I will be finalising the course and half setting it up this weekend. Entries have picked up a little but ideally we still need a few more. Anyone keen just get in touch. We have a few junior competitors this year as well which is awesome to see - of course they will not be eligible for the rum or wine prizes!  :ORLY: 

Prizes are coming in from sponsors now. Almost all of the sponsors are wholesale companies and include: Beretta NZ, Swazi Clothing, NZ Ammo Company, Belmont Ammunition, Steve's Wholesale, CR Pain, Dead Eye Dicks, Kilwell Sports, and Malcolm and Simon Gillice. Couple of others that also might be sending prizes along include Sportways Distributers, Outdoor Brands, and DPT Machinists. 

There will also be a trophy for the top individual competitor this year - made from a bit of local Kaikawaka. 

Mentions...
 @Woody,  @ebf,  @Philipo,  @Scribe,  @Graeme Sturgeon,  @Dougie,  @scoped,  @gimp,  @Tahr,  @Dangerous Dan,  @chainsaw,  @Shootm,  @mutton gun,  @gamereaper,  @Ohutumeats,  @Phill243,  @Blaser,  @Pop Shot,  @Looseunit

----------


## Woody

Looking forward to the day, but it'll be a slow plod for yours truly I think. Hope the weather cools a bit.

----------


## Gillie

There is a trophy up for grabs this year for the top individual competitor:

----------


## gamereaper

my staff are going to cooperate so im another starter to.

----------


## Gillie

Good on yah! I know it is always tricky with Saturdays and staff... but what about woodstock, @gamereaper?

----------


## Woody

A beautiful trophy that the eventual winner can be very proud of. I hope we see some of the top all rounder hunters/ outdoorsmen  and women compete strongly in the event this year. Good on you and Malcolm for setting this up.

----------


## Gillie

We shall see @Woody, got a few competitors - I suspect there might be a couple of extra locals that will turn up on the day. Even a few juniors coming along as well. Not all competitors are sticking strictly to the rules (assisted movement, competing as a team, etc.) and this is fine (within reason), it just means these competitors won't be eligible for the trophy. 

Course looks good though, certainly sufficiently different to last year. Other than a couple of shoot stages that are very similar to last year basically every other scored stage has changed. I am just putting together the maps and score cards over the next day or two and we will be all ready to go! Looking forward to it. 

BTW, still open entry spots available if someone wants to come along - just get in touch! :Thumbsup:

----------


## gimp

I'd be keen but work, work, work, all I do is work.

----------


## Gillie

Works a bas%#d really - pays the bills but gets in the way far too often of things I want to do... Some one once told me to work to live, don't live to work...

Gonna be a fun day though, I am printing score cards, maps, and observation stand photos at the moment  :Thumbsup:  
Not really sure I want to give that trophy away... kinda like the look of it. 

Even the weather looks like it might play ball as long as we are gone by Monday!

----------


## gamereaper

i might of missed a post somewhere but what time do you want us there.

----------


## Gillie

8:30am registration, 9:00am safety briefing... don't miss the briefing...

----------


## ebf

D-day is near boys and girls  :Grin:  just packed all my kit, crashing on the couch at Kiwi39's tonight for an early morning start...

See you all bright and early, looking forward to this one.

----------


## gamereaper

how many rounds do you need ?

----------


## Gillie

At least 15

----------


## Philipo

Great day out today, many thanks to the Gillie boys and all their many helper and all the prize sponsers, Cheers for a great day.

Pitty more people off here didn't turn up and support this event : (

----------


## kiwi39

Bloody awesome day, bloody awesome people , nice to meet some forum members, and above all, 

A FANTASTIC EVENT  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  

nice work @Gillie

----------


## ebf

As usual, another great event organised by Malcolm and Simon.

Good to see couples, families and several youngsters competing, and even a couple of old farts  :Thumbsup: 

Long day driving up from Waikanae and only got back to the Hutt around 22H30, but well worth it.

Blows my mind that organisers struggle to fill events such as this... sad that we live in an age of internet warriors who never seem to bother turning up for anything slightly challenging... These events are such a great way to confirm all the fundamental skills and see where you need to put in some extra work. Loved the compass nav - lots of interesting debate with kiwi39 as we walked around the course.

Huge thanks to the marshals, and especially to the friendly land-onwner, what an awesome piece of NZ... A winter event there would be fun  :Psmiley: 

"Sneaky Simon" lived up to his reputation, with all kinds of tricks.

----------


## Woody

A magnificent event which was extremely well planned, presented and managed by Simon and Malcolm and their family and friends. The quality of entrants was good but we need many more in order to keep this event growing. A well as this "old fart' competing, there was even a gnome or two wombling about the course. This is great to see along with several female and juniors and couples competing.

Good work the Gillice's!    :Thumbsup:

----------


## ebf

> there was even a gnome or two wombling about the course.


 must be talking about  @Philipo, heehee

----------


## Woody

Not!    :Wink:

----------


## kiwi39

> must be talking about  @Philipo, heehee


You must be mightily relieved to find someone (marginally) shorter than yourself  :Wink: 


Tim

----------


## Philipo

Hahahaha,    PS- Im of average height according to what Ive heard on Police Ten 7  :Zomg:   :Pacman: 

Sorry my reply was off my phone & it's piddly arse screen last night, Yup have to agree with you guys was great catching up with all the forum members that turned up ( as I said before, pity there wasn't more that made the effort - shit some guys drove hours to get to the event & I bet they don't regret it ) & what a neat place  :Cool: 

Well done to   @Bagheera & also   @Woody, enjoy those bino's mate...... Chur


Hope this is run again next year, I certainly would take more time to smell the flowers & spot those friggen # boards blahahaha,   @Gillie  :XD:  


Bring on next weekend & bring on the noise   :Cool:   :Mouse:

----------


## Gillie

Thanks for the comments guys, we really appreciate it.

Got home about 9:30pm last night pretty tired after a full on, long weekend for us. As the other guys have said, the event went very well with only a couple of organisational hiccups during the day. Was really good to see the partners, kids and families that turned up to give the course a go.  :Have A Nice Day: 


 @Bagheera took out a very well deserved win to take the trophy - proving that consistently performing over a range of scored challenges will get you there.  @Woody ended up third showing that experience tops speed in this event. Woody, that compass advice must have helped because you had a great navigation score!  :Thumbsup: 


Top lady competitor was 5th overall, helped out with an awesome ability to spot random numbers we placed around the course! We didn't expect anyone to get all the numbers but her, and her partner found them. There were three ladies in the top ten!  :Thumbsup: 


A very good weekend, a whole lot of competitors went home smiling and with a prize (Fu#king awesome sponsorship!). Organisers went home with a prize as well. I'll post some more once I have had time to sort through results, photos and the video.

----------


## andyanimal31

Great stuff simon and malcom!
I would have come up and helped but had two freezers that had thawed out with a blown fuse which was not  much fun!
I will be there next year for sure!

----------


## Bagheera

I'd like to pass on my appreciation to whoever made the trophy.  They put a lot of time and expertise into it.  Here it is bundled into the back seat of my car.



The idea of this sort of event is more a challenge to yourself than a competition against others and Gillie had set it up so there were both achievable and rather difficult challenges for both beginners and old farts.  That's not an easy brief for the event organiser but full marks to the planning team, it was a personal challenge for everyone.  As always, he made us think on our feet.  Who would have imagined the only way to get a clear shot down into the gully would be to move _away_ from the target ?  or that they'd have to identify a tree seldom seen in the wild because it has been almost exterminated by possums ?  yarn with a guy using a .204 Ruger necked out to 6mm ?  follow a compass bearing to find a hidden hut ?  or say which symptoms are _least_ associated with heat exhaustion ?  This is vintage Gillie stuff.

People who've done an NZDA HUNTS course would hit the ground running on a day like this.  And if a few of the instructors had entered, the likes of Phillipo, Woody and me would have come in further down the rankings.  There are a lot more people with the skills out there but we don't really know till they try themselves out. 


It was a bit of an epic day and we really looked forward to sausages and a cold ginger beer back at the woolshed.

The venue does need a bit of driving but no more than a lot of hunting weekends away.  It's closer to Wellington than Mt Ruapehu or Lake Taupo.  There's plenty of opportunity for hunting nearby on the Sunday - Ruahines, Kaimanawas and others I shouldn't name on the open net.


Someone had left dry firewood by the fireplace at the Waipakihi road end.  There's plenty of good sorts around if you keep an eye out ...

----------


## Woody

Good comments Bagheera.
 People need to realise this is not just shoot blurt and squirt event but something far more substantial and  so very worthwhile. 
For me, the course took 7 hours to complete so this is in no way a minor task. it is a major personal challenge and I sincerely hope that hunters will take the HIHITAHI CHALLENGE to heart and support it. 
In fact, as you point out, it is as much a personal challenge as anything and I believe the concept and contribution of this event by the Gillice family and the charity of the Hihitahi station are things which, given the deserved support of the hunting and outdoors fraternity could become an Iconic Internationally recognised event. It is not for 1 hour wonder type persons but involves a long slog and multiple tests of several outdoor skill sets. Truly a personal challenge which Simon and Malcolm have carefully designed to be able to be fairly assessed and measured. An absolute credit to them, their sponsors and hosts and something which should valued as an achievement , even to just compete in, let alone win or place.
 There were a number of participants there who would have known that they were most unlikely to win a high placing but they are to be admired for their courage to have a go, and to benefit by learning in the process. I was really taken with one family in particular, who competed as a group, Mother, Dad a teenage son and daughter. Other younger and older couples also competed. The ability built and designed into the event by the Gillices' to accommodate such competitors is pure GOLD and the participation and safe enjoyment of this event by all walks of life is one of the things that makes this HIHITAHI CHALLENGE extremely special. But at the same time, the winner of this event can be justifiably proud of his or her achievement because it is not easy to be top overall.
I absolutely admire and support the concept and the wide range of persons and abilities it caters for. 
I also would like to thank the other participants, especially the younger ones, both male and female, who will be the champions of this event in future years, partly because they dared to give it a try now, and will inevitably be the better for having done so. We can all look forward to giving it a go next year.
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gillie

Been working on the video from the 2015 Hihitahi Challenge. Still working on the full video but have put together this short teaser in the mean time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl542HxaPqs

----------


## Gillie

Full event video is finally finished. 

Link
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1mXgdGmeOI

----------


## ebf

Very nicely put together Gillie  :Thumbsup: 

Gives a good representation of a fun day, and the types of challenges to expect.

I see you edited out the bit where I asked J about the size of the deer she was gutting  :Psmiley:

----------


## scoped

Cool video simon, eben... such a hero!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gillie

> I see you edited out the bit where I asked J about the size of the deer she was gutting


A lot of stuff got edited out really... some of the comments and conversations we got on film were such that I would have had to put a age restriction on the video! Would have required parental supervision!  :Grin: 

There have been a whole bunch of suggestions for next year so it wouldn't surprise me if the event was vastly different next year. Different course layout - potentially two separate shorter courses. Pick up all competitors still on the course at a set time in the afternoon... A lot of thinking / planning to go into next years event.

----------


## Gibo

I see @Philipo noting the location of the sheep for the after party  :Grin:

----------


## Gillie

To be honest that section of video with someone playing with their map (Malaysian airlines joke) - I have no idea what that person is trying to do with their compass/map. Maybe  @Philipo knows what that person is doing?

----------


## Woody

Regardless, it was a very good day and I believe the competition has great merit for the future and deserves a lot of support.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ebf

Jeez Gillie, that's harsh man !

After the event @Philipo told me that he had developed this shit-hot new technique for triangulating a sheep's position using map and compass only.

Now you go an blow the poor guy's secret wide open and even release video evidence  :Grin:

----------


## Philipo

> To be honest that section of video with someone playing with their map (Malaysian airlines joke) - I have no idea what that person is trying to do with their compass/map. Maybe  @Philipo knows what that person is doing?


Hahahaha yes thats all part of the show, nothing like a bit of comic relief,  just like the bit where my mag falls out  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Philipo

And yes boys, please don't let my "sheep locator"  secret out yet as there's plenty of money to be  made out'a people from the Wairarapa & Southland. 

Baaaaaaraaaaaaa Beep beep beep

----------


## Woody

Shhhhhhh. Watch out or there will be an invasion of Aussies.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

